# Doordash warning about late delivery



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I got a message from doordash that a customer complained that their order was 20 minutes late. They said I broke the DoorDash contract. They let me respond. My response was I had to wait 20 minutes at the restaurant, this caused me to be 20 minutes late. Call me crazy, but it seems like someone at DoorDash would know the drivers frequently have to wait at restaurants


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Call me crazy, but it seems like someone at DoorDash would know the drivers frequently have to wait at restaurants


When your boss is an algorithm facts like that fall through the cracks.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

In order for them to understand you need to respond in a way they'll understand.










Tallahoo-hoo sabadoo.


----------



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

The ‘arrived’ feature is over-rated. As if they can’t see that you arrived at that location.

Doordash sends you an offer as soon they receive it, not when it’s ready.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I also mentioned how doordash asks us to pickup at multiple restaurants. Of coarse this will delay the first customer’s order


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Why y'all still running doortrash?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I just log in when Uber eats is slow


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I got a message from doordash that a customer complained that their order was 20 minutes late. They said I broke the DoorDash contract. They let me respond. My response was I had to wait 20 minutes at the restaurant, this caused me to be 20 minutes late. Call me crazy, but it seems like someone at DoorDash would know the drivers frequently have to wait at restaurants


All messages received from all these apps are merely designed to manipulate your behavior. They already have all the data to know when you left the restaurant and when you arrived at the customers location. They send you this message hoping that you'll get nervous you might be deactivated and take some lousy offers and try harder to be a good loyal ant.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> All messages received from all these apps are merely designed to manipulate your behavior. They already have all the data to know when you left the restaurant and when you arrived at the customers location. They send you this message hoping that you'll get nervous you might be deactivated and take some lousy offers and try harder to be a good loyal ant.


Agreed, up to a point.

They may, without your realization, be sending you a final notice prior to your deactivation.

Long story short: Notified fast pay halted. Never used fast pay. Disputed b4 next level of accusations. Fast pay reinstated.

Always and relentlessly respond to these bull-shit messages from the algorithm.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

I've noticed that some of the orders I've accepted are past the pick up time right from the start, or giving 2-4 minutes to get to the other side of town. I got one of these warnings for being late to pick up the food. I wonder if this goes away after 100 deliveries, and if it does go away if it is still on our record behind the scenes for consideration.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DiceyDan said:


> I've noticed that some of the orders I've accepted are past the pick up time right from the start


That used to be rare from a DD pick up until recently. Since they lowered the offers, it goes to show you even the flood of new ants may not be interested in $3 offers.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> I got a message from doordash that a customer complained that their order was 20 minutes late. They said I broke the DoorDash contract. They let me respond. My response was I had to wait 20 minutes at the restaurant, this caused me to be 20 minutes late. Call me crazy, but it seems like someone at DoorDash would know the drivers frequently have to wait at restaurants


In cases like this I automatically unassign my order. With GH one can at least call and ETA can be pushed forward.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

You waited 20 minutes for the food? Oooofff


----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 9, 2017)

Got pinged today for arriving 11 minutes late. . . Never again. For DD you go straight there, mark “arrived”; after that you’re golden.

If you have, ahem, things to do: turn off the location settings and come back, worst-case they cancel and you get 50%.


----------

